# Cottontail success



## wishafish (Oct 10, 2008)

Took a quick trip out where I can usually kick up one or two jackrabbits yesterday and found 4 jacks and to my surprise 7 cottontails. It was snowing pretty good and wind blowing hard so only managed to take 2 cottontails and one jack. Lots of coyote scat so I might have to go and try to rid them of my spot. Hopefully this is a sign that rabbit hunting is on the rebound. Any success for anyone else.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

we shot on when we were looking for chukars. we have a jack place too but haven't been there at all this year  but i hope i go soon. its fun!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Last weekend I popped a cottontail while out hunting pheasants, and the night before that, I shot 2 jacks while looking for chukars.


----------

